
LiveView: an iPhone app for on-screen prototyping - jawngee
http://labs.ideo.com/2009/01/20/liveview-an-iphone-app-for-on-screen-prototyping/
======
silentOpen
The app is like VNC for your iPhone with an added virtual iPhone "frame" on
the host machine. It's a cool idea that seems like it has a lot more utility
than just prototyping. If you didn't have the iPhone frame on the host, it
would be great for remote control -- desktop apps suddenly become mobile
without any code!

